# Skeeter Sunday 1/25



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey yall. Sunday is looking AWESOME as of now. 30 degrees and cloudy. Anyone want to meet up and hit the South end to try and get some eyes and specs? I figure the more people, the more water we can cover and get into some fish and get a program going. Plus, I'm not one to go ice fishing alone (safety in numbers). Let me know if you're interested, we'll figure out a meeting spot on the lake that morning and get at 'em!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Just an FYI there will be a tournament going on sunday on this lake. Check out icefishohio for more info


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well that should ruin my plan nicely. Anyone wanna go Saturday or maybe hit Milton on Sunday??? I'm just trying to get out. Let me know yall


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Or does anyone want to partner up and fish the tourney on Sunday? Could be fun. $30 for a team of 2...largest 5 fish weigh in for panfish... any takers?


----------



## EyeBaller (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be out at skeeter Saturday fishing around the south end. I'll get ahold of you and we will find those eyes and slabs.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good baller! Let me know whats up


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelhead1 and I will be out Saturday and Sunday someplace. Don't have a plan yet.


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this a panfish tournament or walleye? Pretty interested.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It's for panfish crappie and gills. Find details at icefishohio.com


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I might be down for a trip to skeeter (or any other place for that matter) on Sunday... My buddy just got a new job, and his new days-off won't coincide with mine for a while.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Im looking for a partner if anyone wants to team up? I have never fished this lake as you might be able to tell.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Where you getting the info on the tourney? Checked ice fish Ohio the only thing I saw for a tourney was dated 2014


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

jiggin'fool said:


> Where you getting the info on the tourney? Checked ice fish Ohio the only thing I saw for a tourney was dated 2014


http://www.icefishohio.com/index.php?topic=11378.0


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Ya just found it! Lol! Don't fish for panfish much probably why I didn't see it!


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok must still be over looking something. So where and when do u sign up???


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Duck&buck said:


> Ok must still be over looking something. So where and when do u sign up???



Check in/ sign up is at 6:30am at the causeway bait shop on the north end of the lake. I'm not sure what time takeoff is but I would assume 7. U can drive anywhere on the lake.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are the panfish series rules for 2015. FINALLY!! Any additional questions can be posted in this thread.

Joel (slabslayer) and Nate (Ntoiceman36) are the tournament directors, and they will make the final call on safety regarding the ice conditions for tournament day. As of now, everything looks GREAT for Nimi this weekend!!

Here's the rules:

NORTHEAST OHIO PANFISH SERIES

NIMISILA: 1/18 sponsored by Mogadore Bait and Tackle
MOSQUITO: 1/25 sponsored by Causeway Sporting Goods
CHAMPIONSHIP: Mr. JOHN MEMORIAL ICE FISHING TOURNAMENT at
WEST BRANCH 2/8 sponsored by Marks Bait and Tackle

Check-in starts at 6:30 am
Weigh-in at 3:00 pm

Entry fee $30/TEAM with 2 optional $5 pots. One for biggest bluegill, one for biggest crappie. To help defer expenses, $5 of each entry will be reserved. The big fish pots will be 100% payback!

Check-in and weigh-in will take place at all sponsor locations, with the exception of Nimisila. Check and weigh-in will be the C-5 parking area.

CHAMPIONSHIP: Championship team will be crowned at Marks Bait and Tackle after the seasons final event.

RULES:
These are both individual tournaments and a series. You can fish only one or all 3. The winner will be determined at year end by points. Points per event based on participants and will be cumulative over the 3 events. (Example: If 25 people participate in an event, the winner gets 25 points with last place getting 1.) The winner also gets 5 bonus points, as do the teams weighing in the largest bluegill and crappie.
Must have proper safety gear. 
Can fish alone or with a partner, entry is $30 either way. If no fish are caught, all money will roll over to the next event. You can keep your legal limit for eating (30 panfish), but only 5 panfish (crappie and bluegill) may be weighed in. The fish you weigh in are your choice. Ties will be determined by a sudden death fish off. 
No tip-ups, 2 rods per person. 
All lake waters are open to fishing, where legal public access permits.

IFO and our sponsors will have some prizes to give away, to be determined later. 

Tournament directors, IFO, sponsors, are not liable for any damages. These are fish at your own risk events.

These r the rules for the tournaments


----------



## Duck&buck (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks I will try and make it but I don't get of work till 6am


----------

